# VPN OK (?) aber kein Ping möglich!



## der jonas (14. Februar 2008)

hallo ihr lieben,

folgende Situation:
ich baue auf meinem Rechner eine VPN Verbindung zu einem Netzwerk auf, anscheinend funktioniert das dann auch (ich bekomm zumindest ein Meldung über eine bestehende Verbindung) wenn ich aber eine per Remote-Desktop auf eine IP connecten möchte, dann klappt das nicht und ein Ping liefert mir eine Zeitüberschreitung...

dann hab ich mich natürlich sofort mit dem Administrator unseres Netzwerkes auseinander gesetzt ob es villt an unserer Firewall oder so liegen könnte.. klare Antwort: Ich soll mich bitte an die Zuständigen des Netzwerkes wenden zu dem ich eine Verbindung aufbauen möchte da das Problem eindeutig auf ihrer Seite liegt... mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass sich da evtl. die IP nur geändert hat oder so...
hmm von dieser Seite heißt es aber dann, dass bei ihnen alles OK ist IP ist gleich geblieben und es liegt eindeutig an meinem Netzwerk..
Hab auch überpfüfen lassen ob ich überhaupt noch die Berechtigungen hab etc aber da hat sich anscheinend auch nichts geändert

Habt ihr zufällig ein paar Tipps für mich das Problem ein bisschen einzugrenzen...
ich weiß nichtmal wenn mir mein VPN Client sagt, dass ich eine Verbindung aufgebaut habe, dass das wirklich stimmt bzw. wie ich dass dann überprüfen kann

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## olqs (14. Februar 2008)

Dazu bräuchte man natürlich mehr Infos. Also die IP Konfiguration und die Routing Tabelle nach der VPN Einwahl.

IP-Konfiguration erhältst du indem nur eine Befehlzeile öffnest.
Start->Ausführen und dort cmd eingeben.
In der Befehlszeile listest du die Konfiguration dann mit "ipconfig /all" auf.

Einen Auszug der Routing Tabelle erhältst du, wenn du in der Befehlszeile "netstat -nr" eingibst.


----------

